# Mich. patrolman David Ash memorial notice



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

David passed away January 26, 2007 in Grand Ledge. David was born September 3, 1949 in Flint, Michigan to August and Lucille (nee Gregory) Ash. He graduated with an Associates Degree in law enforcement from Lansing Community College and began working for the City of Grand Ledge Police Department and served as a patrolman for thirty years. Survived by his beloved wife of 32 years, Anita (nee Courchaine), and loving daughter Sara. Brother of Vicki Sowden of Bay City and Nancy Widmark of Davison. The family will receive friends Wednesday, January 31, 2007 9:00 a.m. until the time of the memorial Mass 10:00 a.m. at St. Mary Cathedral, 219 Seymour Avenue, Lansing, Michigan 48933 with the Reverend Fr. Max J. Frego, celebrant.

In lieu of flowers, memorial contributions may be given to MICOPS, P.O. Box 928, Suttons Bay, Michigan 49682. Arrangements by Holihan-Atkin Funeral Home, Grand Ledge. www.holihanatkin.com

Published in the Lansing State Journal - January 29, 2007


----------

